# Fish species in Coe Lake, Berea?



## Widget_Master (Jun 7, 2013)

Just wondering what people have caught in Coe Lake? I haven't fished there yet but plan to go soon. It would be nice to know what the options are! Thanks.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Crappie catfish largemouth bluegill sunfish. Wallace has that plus rainbow trout and a lot more cats. Less space to fish at Wallace. If fishing for bass at coe do plastic worms or something out of the ordinary but live worms will get you bites on almost everything all day. Oh carp are in coe too. If you don't want a crowd go before 9am. And coe will be mostly bluegill and sunfish. Wallace you will better luck with cats and of course trout. If I were you I would pick up river fishing for smallies and steelies in the fall to spring on the rocky. Just a lot more exciting and less crowds. And come and Wallace is a hit or miss. But once you learn the river its never a hit or miss. Just my 2cents. Sorry for the story just seemed like you moved here

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Widget_Master (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks Rasper!


----------



## Fishermen (Apr 23, 2020)

Widget_Master said:


> Just wondering what people have caught in Coe Lake? I haven't fished there yet but plan to go soon. It would be nice to know what the options are! Thanks.


I’ve fished there plenty of times There’s largemouth bass, smallmouth bass, channel cats, bullheads, bluegill and carp. I’m actually heading out there today 4/24/20.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Used to catch some big carp and nice bluegills there, but haven't fished there.


----------

